# Mason Jar Find



## bodine50 (Jun 25, 2017)

I find a old blue mason jar in a house over a 100 years old that has fallen down in the middle of nowhere and the jar is blue and it just has the name mason nothing else. I have never seen one like it. Anyone know anything about it.Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bodine50 (Jun 26, 2017)

bodine50 said:


> I find a old blue mason jar in a house over a 100 years old that has fallen down in the middle of nowhere and the jar is blue and it just has the name mason nothing else. I have never seen one like it. Anyone know anything about it.Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here is a pic thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Not real common but not rare, not great value but collectible. Probably RB# 1640
Jim S.


----------

